

5 Steps for Niche Website Ideas - lupatus
http://www.innovators-house.com/1/post/2011/03/winnowing.html

======
lupatus
I recently developed this process and have found a few niche website topics
with it. But, I am curious, has anyone used a similar process and how
successful is it for you?

